# Need a solution



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Helmut said:


> Here's what I got.
> 
> I have 2 buildings I need to install surveillance cameras on.
> 
> ...


they have a IR transmitter, you need RF



im not sure if this will work for your application or not, you can talk to there sales people though, i dont think it takes ethernet so you may need a converter like i have posted below the transmitter/receiver

if you talk to the sales people they may have one for ethernet by itself


https://www.alliedelec.com/m/d/c2357c23f7e6150621cb80f18c6acf1d.pdf

https://www.alliedelec.com/laird-te...MIwfG4rLOm2gIV2LXACh0QiQ6_EAQYASABEgLJrfD_BwE

unless you can use rs232 you may need this converter as well
http://www.antaira.com/products/STE...MIhNTOh7am2gIVFZ7ACh1kagmQEAQYASABEgIWtvD_BwE



could you install some poles to get line of sight?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There are two ways to go if you don't want to run a cable between the buildings. 

One would be to just put an NVR in each building. They are cheap enough now that that's not unreasonable. (You could also just go with recording to SD cards on the cameras but that's not always practical.) 

Otherwise you have to have communications between the buildings, if there isn't any such link now, you'll have to install something. Could be wired or wireless. 

If you want to make a wireless point to point link, it's doable and it's easy if you have line of sight, but you don't - what is occluding the line of sight? If it's just a few trees that's no big deal but if it's something more substantial it might be more difficult than it's worth.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

splatz said:


> There are two ways to go if you don't want to run a cable between the buildings.
> 
> One would be to just put an NVR in each building. They are cheap enough now that that's not unreasonable. (You could also just go with recording to SD cards on the cameras but that's not always practical.)
> 
> ...


why don't you like RF?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wiresmith said:


> why don't you like RF?
> 
> https://www.balticnetworks.com/tyco...MI79HC4Lem2gIVDVqGCh11jwDGEAQYAiABEgJxHfD_BwE


I do like RF ! Wifi is RF. I only looked at your one link that was for a RS232 or RS485 transmitter. That is a lot lower speed than cameras need these days. The cameras need to stream a high def or 4K stream. You need to bridge networks not two single serial devices. Big difference!


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

splatz said:


> I do like RF ! Wifi is RF. I only looked at your one link that was for a RS232 or RS485 transmitter. That is a lot lower speed than cameras need these days. The cameras need to stream a high def or 4K stream. You need to bridge networks not two single serial devices. Big difference!


i removed the one from baltic i posted that you quoted, it requires good line of sight, i didnt think it did


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

could you install some poles somewhere to get your line of sight? or use existing light pole?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

These guys can help.
click the talk to us box at the top.

https://www.blackbox.com/en-us/solutions/security-surveillance

You need a wireless bridge.

https://www.blackbox.com/en-us/stor...tender-Access-Point-5-GHz-300-Mbps/LWE200A-AP



They said three of these to bounce around a corner
https://www.blackbox.com/en-us/store/Detail.aspx/Wireless-Ethernet-Bridge-Kit-Outdoor/LWE200A-KIT


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

splatz said:


> - what is occluding the line of sight? If it's just a few trees that's no big deal but if it's something more substantial it might be more difficult than it's worth.



Would you believe a turn of the century stone bread oven, and two apartments.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> These guys can help.
> click the talk to us box at the top.
> 
> https://www.blackbox.com/en-us/solutions/security-surveillance
> ...


Those guys will build anything.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

mitch65 said:


> Those guys will build anything.


Good lord, that ain't cheap.

Was hoping someone had a wifi, or bluetooth solution, on the cheap.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Would it be that bad to put a second NVR in the other building?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

splatz said:


> Would it be that bad to put a second NVR in the other building?


I want to view all cameras on my phone when I want, and I wouldn't need a second monitor.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Helmut said:


> I want to view all cameras on my phone when I want, and I wouldn't need a second monitor.


Do you have internet service at both locations?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

splatz said:


> Do you have internet service at both locations?


No, otherwise it would be easy.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

run your own line down the utility poles


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

No one has asked the distance between buildings. That's the key for pricing the bridge.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> No one has asked the distance between buildings. That's the key for pricing the bridge.


IMO the line of sight is much more of an issue than the distance. You can buy cheap equipment that will go a mile if the line of sight isn't blocked. 

If its close there may very well be enough penetration or reflection to make an adequate link with standard wifi hardware. 

How much bandwidth you need for an adequate link depends on the camera configuration (resolution, frames per second, how much activity, etc.) 

The best bet would be to have someone that knows wireless survey the property.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

True dat but then again 

$$$$$$


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Ip you say. I am using EnGenius en500-ac access point and clinant bridge setup for my wireless network. outdoor rated 9 miles, $99 each end


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

That is great if it will handle the bandwidth.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

just the cowboy said:


> Ip you say. I am using EnGenius en500-ac access point and clinant bridge setup for my wireless network. outdoor rated 9 miles, $99 each end


The question is will the buildings in between stop that signal... a big masonry building will be an issue.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

i take it putting poles on your roofs wont work?


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm assuming the 3 cameras are not all wired directly into the DVR, but through a network switch... you need to extend the access of the switching network to the other building so all cameras are on the same Layer 2 segment. Keyword you're probably looking for a point-to-point wireless Ethernet bridge.

Some of them are dishes designed to be mounted externally with LoS, however some may have high powered antennas that can handle building penetration in the 2.4Ghz spectrum. As expected, distance and obstruction will reduce the available bandwidth.

Will agree that you'd want to look at possibly getting a site survey, not so much for the function of the wireless bridge, but to determine interference from other wireless broadcasters. If it's just a few access points, you'd want to ensure a channel in the 1-6-11 distribution is left available around your bridge antennas if it's using 2.4Ghz.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Helmut said:


> Good lord, that ain't cheap.
> 
> Was hoping someone had a wifi, or bluetooth solution, on the cheap.


There is that...


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

I think the second NVR is the way to go, for now..

Tx to everyone.


----------

